# Keeping Locust



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm having some serious problems keeping locust alive. I'm not trying to breed them, just keep them alive long enough to feed them to my geckos. I heard that humidity was a problem so I replaced the lid on my large faunarium with chameleon mesh to increase air circulation. I have egg carton in with them and a layer of oats and bran on the bottom. I'm also feeding small amounts of veg (cabbage and carrot mostly).

I wonder if my house isn't warm enough for them as I don't have a heat mat for them at the moment.

Any thoughts on how best to increase their life span would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Yep they need a lot of heat to stay active and feed.
Put in a 100watt bulb to get the temps up. 
I used to feed mine fresh grass which is more natural for them.
They do better on grass than most other foods. 
( add new grass daily after removing ALL uneatten food )
Hope this helps.
Stephen.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

That's great, thank you so much.


----------



## kev smif (Dec 16, 2008)

*ive been told water is the key*

they need water cotton wool is crap it dries out too quickly i havent tried that bug gel yet i use clean ciggarette buts (if u know someone that smokes jamaican old holborn it helps) pop em in a shot glass full of water till theyve soaked alot up n pop em in the tub


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

i put a small tablet container lid full of water in and then place wet cotton wool on top of that, that way the locusts drink from the cotton and any thats been drunk is re-absorbed by the water from the bottom. just top up every few days.

and i feed them greens etc. keeps them happy.

Also, i put them on top of the viv, that way they benefit from any heat coming from that.


----------



## scottology (Aug 8, 2008)

not sure how you are struggeling.

i keep mine in a plastic faunarium. originally this was just on top of my terrarium, keeping the base warm and keeps them alive forever.

however, recently i noticed a couple breeding so decided i needed to boost temperates to see if i can get some baby locusts.

now during the day i have a 60W desk lamp placed directly above the cage, they seriously go mental and are breeding like crazy now.

i then feed them once a day with spring greens. a few big leaves seem to be enough. no other food source or water source is needed.

they have some egg carton to climb on etc a tub of sand to lay in and thats it.

i turn the light off at night and place them back ontop of the viv

then repeat each day. this atleast keeps them alive. ill find out in a week or two if its warm enough for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I think they just hate me. I'll have to try heating them more and see what happens. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

We never used water except once a week to lightly spray one glass side of the cage.
I think they got their moisture from the fresh grass.
Stephen


----------



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

personally i just leave the locust in the cricket tubs they come in, they survive long enough. 4-5 days i have kept them for and not even fed them or water. as long as warmish they are fine in our house. dunno how long u need to keep em alive for but thats all i do. crickets are another thing though.


----------



## Misswhippy (Jan 15, 2009)

Reece said:


> personally i just leave the locust in the cricket tubs they come in, they survive long enough. 4-5 days i have kept them for and not even fed them or water. as long as warmish they are fine in our house. dunno how long u need to keep em alive for but thats all i do. crickets are another thing though.


I keep them in the tubs too and they live for a few weeks before they're all noshed! I do feed them though as live food is meant to be gut loaded before feeding.

I have to say,I'm shocked at how quickly the evil things can grow too!

Oh,I don't give them their own heat or light either.They just stay either in the kitchen or on top of the viv


----------

